# Solved: Install without the Setup.exe



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Corel Draw X3 installed on my machine. I need to *format the drive* it is installed on but I no longer have the installation disk with me. Is there any posibble way to* install the entire software without the setup.exe*.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Why not just copy all the files to a CD and then after formatting paste them in the program directory. It won't show up in the Progam and features for me to uninstall but I will still be able to run it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Gopaldaas said:


> Why not just copy all the files to a CD and then after formatting paste them in the program directory. It won't show up in the Progam and features for me to uninstall but I will still be able to run it.


Won't work in this example because you won't have the necessary registry values that are created from the install process..


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

Your only option really is to (a) get in touch with corel and request a new disk. If you have your licence etc, then i don't see them having a problem sending you a replacement. However this may incur a small charge.
or (b) find a downloadable version of the software, since you have a valid licence key etc, this shouldnt hinder you.

Other than these options, theres not much else you can do. Theres no way you will be able to install the program without the installation files. (setup.exe)


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Corel Draw X4 is available for download cannot find the previous versions. Is there anyway to copy the registry files as well


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

With great difficulty yes. Definately not advisable though. and would take you quite a while to export the registry files needed and then import them back once your done, not to mention theres still no guarentee the program would work properly (or at all) once you done this,
really not worth the hassle.

Oh and if you search on google for "download corel draw x3", you'll come across a few sites with the setup files.
As long as you still have your licence information, you should be able to do a new installation no problem.


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Can you suggest any other Graphic software (Freeware)?


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

checkout
http://www.osalt.com/corel-draw

for open source alternatives


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Belarc will list the license keys for most applications, if that helps.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Inkscape is a freeware vector graphics software. You can find other softwares here on this link:
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/12/05/20-vector-graphic-editors-reviewed/


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

I just new Inkscap and Xara, thanks, nice link


----------

